
Projected growth of Tiger Mosquito range in northeastern US (2013) - lordgrenville
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3614918/
======
bloudermilk
I'm amazed by the spread of various Asian mosquito breeds throughout the world
in my lifetime. When I grew up in Los Angeles (90s/00s) the only time I
remember ever getting a mosquito bite was while camping in the Summer. Fast
forward to ~5 years ago and there has been a persistent outbreak across LA of
the Tiger mosquito and several other species. It's so bad that you simply
can't be outside around sunrise/sunset without taking the necessary
precautions. We now have a division within the pest control authority that
deals specifically with tracking and eradicating them.

Two years ago I moved to Southern France only to find it's the exact same
story.

We're dealing with an airborne virus pandemic now, but I can easily imagine
the day when the Global North is dealing with the same mosquito-borne diseases
that decimate parts of Africa and Asia.

~~~
Mediterraneo10
The global north _has_ dealt with the same mosquito-borne diseases that
decimate parts of Africa, inasmuch as malaria used to exist in Europe (even as
far north as Finland) and in the southeastern United States. However, efforts
were made to eradicate malaria there over the 19th and 20th centuries and were
successful.

~~~
bloudermilk
I'm aware of these efforts and just pointing out that it's likely to happen
again. Not to mention we won't be able to blanket the nation in DDT this
time...

------
baq
These bastards are all over Southern Europe nowadays. They’re normal mosquito
evil twins. Silent, smaller, bites itch more and allergic reactions are
bigger.

~~~
calgoo
Yea we have them here in spain. I swear it feels like they are more
intelligent as well, as they follow me around the house. I can walk from
upstairs down the stairs and i can see them follow me.

